# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Help!!Creating a materials database in excel 2007 using macros, filtering formulas etc.

## gwangdon

Hi I just joined this forum. Here's the thing I need to create a database in excel that operates like this: I have several types of systems that use different materials to install them however some of them use similar materials, I would like to set up an excel page where I have buttons with the name of the systems and when pressed would bring up all the materials needed for a specific system, in a template format eg. If each system had different categories it would place the materials in the correct category. what would be the most effective method to use to accomplish this project, any assistance is much appreciated. If you are not able to give a direct solution could you recommend specific information that may be helpful? many thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Hello gwangdon, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

